# Problem mit ifconfig



## kevkev (4. September 2005)

Hallo,

Und zwar hat ein Kumpel einen Root Server, auf dem Ich auch Zugriff habe.
Das OS ist Debian.

Ich wollte mit IfConfig die Ip Adresse ändern, habe also das gemacht:
ifconfig eth0 neueip

dabei hab ich nur die letze zahl um eins erhöht.
z.b.
192.168.178.14 wars davor
192.168.178.15 isses danach.

Nun hat es aber schon einen server mit der *.15 ip adresse gegeben, aber der server ist nun weder unter der alten noch unter der neue adresse erreichbar.

was nun?

gruß kevin


----------



## Helmut Klein (4. September 2005)

Aus welchem Grund sollte man die LAN IP-Adresse von seinem Root-Server ändern?
Ein Hardware-Reset über das Webinterface sollte helfen, falls möglich.


----------



## kevkev (5. September 2005)

Hi,

Wollte eigentlich das nurmal testen, da Ich kein anderen PC/server hatte dachte Ich ich probiers mal aus. natürlich wie so oft bei mir geht es in die Hose :-/!

Leider gibt es da kein WebInterface, konnte mich nur mittels Putty drauf connecten.

Gibt es da keine andere Möglichkeit? Werden die Ips vielleicht beim Provider irgendwann wieder zurückgesetzt?

gruß kevin


----------



## michel_tr (5. September 2005)

Falls du sonst nichts geändert hast, wird bei einem Neustart die alte IP eingestellt.

 Stellt dein Provider eine serielle Konsole zu Verfügung? Wenn nicht, hilft nur die Bitte an den Support den Server neuzustarten.


----------



## kevkev (5. September 2005)

Hi,

Wenn du mit ändern den befehl
 ifconfig eth0 neueip
meinst ja.

Naja, ne extra Konsole wird glaube Ich nicht bereit gestellt.
Muss Ich mal nachfragen ob die den neustarten.

Danke 

Gruß Kevin


----------

